# Women & Luke 8



## Scott Bushey (Mar 20, 2004)

Luke 8:1 And it came to pass afterward, that he went throughout every city and village, preaching and showing the glad tidings of the kingdom of God: and the twelve were with him,
Luke 8:2 And certain women, which had been healed of evil spirits and infirmities, Mary called Magdalene, out of whom went seven devils,
Luke 8:3 And Joanna the wife of Chuza Herod's steward, and Susanna, and many others, which [b:6f521dd735]ministered[/b:6f521dd735] unto him of their substance.

[b:6f521dd735]Ministered[/b:6f521dd735]: Strongs # 1247 Diakoneo

Two questions:
1) The word used to describe what these women did is the same word to describe the office of deacon-no?
2) What type of ministering did they give to Jesus? Why? Substance?


----------



## fredtgreco (Mar 20, 2004)

Simple answer:

The women help provide funds (&quot;from their substance&quot; ) for Jesus and the apostles to live on (hence the &quot;ministry&quot; ).

This text refutes the &quot;Jesus was a rich merchant foolery of the Word of Faith heretics.


----------



## cupotea (Mar 20, 2004)

The same word is used of Phoebe in Romans 16:1. Some see this as a basis for deaconesses. I have no problem with that., as long as it is not looked upon as a church office.


----------

